# Anyone have a COMPACT xd45 or xdm 3.8 45?



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

Just curious how they carry, Ive had the 5" and the 4.5" but never the 10rd version (compact or xdm 3.8)

Im only intrested in owner opinions on the* xd 45c or xdm3.8 *, ive had all the 9mm/40 versions, which are smaller in frame

I have 3 new mags for the gun and im wondering if i should buy one or sell them (just sold a g30, too fat in the slide)


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

I have an XD 45 Service... It is the same size as the compact just a full size magazine


----------

